# Free Books! Reply to this topic to post info about Free Books



## Kirstin

I hope I'm not repeating something but I thought I'd post the sites that I found for downloading free books and people could add to it......

http://feedbooks.com/books/top?order=week

http://freekindlebooks.org/

http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page

http://manybooks.net//

and for an annual fee (I've not tried it though)
http://www.worldlibrary.net/


----------



## Jeff

*These books will be free to all KindleBoard.com members through December 31, 2008. Beginning on January 1, 2009 they will be available free to anyone interested in writing a review or who is participating in a book club that includes either title. 
*



*Treasure of La Malinche*










​
*The Treasure of La Malinche, a 1,200 page adventure novel in two volumes that interweaves the history of the Spanish conquest of the New World with the current social and economic troubles in Mexico.*


*Gone For a Soldier*

A novel of the American Revolution










​
If any KindleBoards members would like free copies, please send me a Private Message or email and I will happily provide you with a link. Posting a direct link here has proved to be impractical because the board gets thousands of browsing guests.

The files are formatted as for Mobipocket (*.prc) which can be read on your computer or your Kindle.

The simplest way to retrieve (download) the files is with your computer. Just click on the link that I gave you and save the file to a convenient place on your hard drive. If you get an error denying access and stating something like Windows (Vista usually) does not know what type of file you are trying to download, you will have to install the Mobipocket reader first. Here's the link:

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN

Once you have the file(s) on your computer you can read them with the Mobipocket reader by simply double-clicking on the title.

*Copying files to your Kindle:*

1. You can upload the PRC files to your Kindle using the USB cable connection. When mounted (plugged in to you computer) your Kindle will appear as another drive so you can simply drag and drop the files to the documents folder on you Kindle. (Right click drag gives you the move or copy options)

2. You can also send the files to your Kindle via email. If you have more than one file to transfer it will be faster and easier to zip the files first. Here's the process:

In Windows Explorer, select all the files that you want to transfer to your Kindle by holding the Ctrl key and clicking on each. When you have them all selected, right click on any of the selected files and from the pop-up menu, pick Send to => Compresses (zipped) Folder. Windows will assign a name but you can change it of you want.

Now open your email client, address a message to your kindle {YourName}@Kindle.com), attach the zipped folder and send it.


----------



## Florida Kev

http://www.feedbooks.com/book/41


----------



## Snapcat

This has been posted elsewhere but I think it should be in this thread.

Free Baen Library: http://www.baen.com/library/defaultTitles.htm (Free science fiction novels)


----------



## Snapcat

Vampyre- I'm pretty sure you have to use your computer and USB the kindle browser is pretty basic and I don't think you can download stuff with it. The USB route is pretty easy though, I tried for the first time last night and didn't have any problems.

These were all posted earlier in threads by other people:

http://www.virtualimprint.com/earthbound/ Earthbound Series Free

http://www.sarareinke.com/RANSOM_home.html Free Romance

http://groups.google.com/group/kindleaholics-anonymous/files?hl=en Free Tor Books


----------



## Dori

I have that catalog on my Kindle but haven't used it yet.

freekindlebooks.org can be directly loaded to your kindle if the size is not too large I think.  I put them all on my computer first though as I wanted that for my backup.


----------



## Angela

Kirstin said:


> ha ha ha JEFF - I thought your new avatar was Sam Elliot until I read the caption.


It does like kinda like Sam Elliot!!! lol Every time I see it I chuckle... hehehe


----------



## Jeff

Kirstin said:


> ha ha ha JEFF - I thought your new avatar was Sam Elliot until I read the caption.










Mark Twain - Samuel Langhorne Clemens​
Yeah, Kirstin, I noticed that too.

I had been using a picture of Charles Dickens...








until someone mentioned that Mark Twain was a self-published author.

If I stopped trimming my mustache for a few weeks, I'd look like the avatar - except I smoke a briar pipe and Twain liked his corncob, but Mark Twain and I have the same hair. 

Jeff


----------



## WestPointer1968

Wanted to thank Jeff for making his novel, Gone to a Soldier, available to us free. I just finished it and enjoyed it. I graduated from West Point, lived for 10 years in the NYC/NJ area, and am currently near Charleston, SC so many locations in the novel were very familiar to me. I have an MA in English and taught at WP for 3 years. I appreciate the difficulty of crafting a novel, so I applaud Jeff's work here!

Thanks again Jeff for both the novel and your technical help.

John


----------



## Jeff

John,

If I was aware that you had an MA in English, I might not have offered you the book for fear of getting it back with red pencil notations. (Although maybe that wouldn't be so bad, now that I think about it.)

Thank you for the kind words.


Jeff


----------



## Chloe

Thank you so much for your free book info.

I just have to tell you about what I am doing with my Kindle. I found the link below for free books. I found so many that I remember, and even children's books. I downloaded 40 books!!!! They are in Kindle .azw format. You then hook up the USB connection to the computer and Kindle. It brings up the document folder of the Kindle in a specific drive. Since I have an SD card inserted, it showed 2 drives - one for the Kindle and one for the SD card. (I can store 4,000 books on my 4G SD card).

Then I just dragged from my document file to the SD drive to that document file and did about 9 books at one time. It took all of 10 seconds to download 10 books, so I just kept dragging them until I was all done.

I really didn't know what to expect the books to look like, but they are real, and they look great!! I can take out the SD card for future insertion, and the books will not show up on the menu. Right now the menu shows that I have 40 new books!

http://manybooks.net

Here are some of the books I downloaded:

The Brothers Karamazov (great book) by Fyodor Dostoyevsky
The Kingdom of God is Within You by Leo Tolstoy
The Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett 
Jack and Jill by Louisa My Alcott
Heidi by Johanna Spyri
Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen
Adventures of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain
Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain
War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy (I love this book)
Little Women by Louisa May Alcott
Little Men by Louisa May Alcott
Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte
Anna Karanina by Leo Tolstoy (love this book)
Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte
Ayn Rand (great novel)
King James Version of The Bible (though I thought it would be broken into "books")
The Children's Book of Christmas Stories - Anonymous
Then all the rest are Children's series books which I love. There is a whole "The Camp Fire Girls" series by Jane Stewart, so I got 6 of them. Then a whole bunch of others.

I am just amazed at my computer savvy!!!!!


----------



## Angela

Hello Chloe and welcome to KindleBoards!  I have downloaded many books from manybooks.net as well!! My most exciting find there was the complete Oz series!


----------



## Chloe

I'm sorry.  I feel really stupid.  What is the Oz Series?  I probably want it!


----------



## Angela

Chloe said:


> I'm sorry. I feel really stupid. What is the Oz Series? I probably want it!


L. Frank Baum... Wizard of OZ, etc.


----------



## Chloe

Of course!  Thank you.


----------



## Sailor

Hi Chloe, Welcome Aboard

I was just on the site downloading a ton of books onto my computer. You have a lot of the books I have chosen.
I also picked up the entire Oz collection by L. Frank Baum. He wrote the books that made the Wizard of Oz movie classic famous.

Thanks for posting the books and link. Lots to read and learn here too.


----------



## Chloe

You guys are too fast!  I was responding a "you are welcome" to sailor, and the whole littany was lost.  Oh, well.


----------



## Chloe

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just ignore them Chloe, hit the "Quote" button on the post you're want to respond to and jump right in. It happens a lot here, but you can get the upper hand again with the Quote technique. It's like trying to have a conversation at a very very very happy party!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you all for your welcomes and for the information on the Oz Series. I just downloaded 27 L. Frank Baum books. That is so great.

I have a question about these downloads. Last night I started reading Please by Peter Darbyshire (pretty outrageous and funny), but when I first opened it, everything was underlined. The same thing happened with opening the King James Bible. In the case with Please, I just used the Previous Page bar, then Next Page and the lines disappeared.

Is this unusual?

Thanks.


----------



## Mikuto

I had that happen (the underlining) once with World War Z last night when I was finishing it up. I've never had it happen before though, and it hasn't happened again. 

Not sure what it's all about.


----------



## Chloe

Mikuto said:


> I had that happen (the underlining) once with World War Z last night when I was finishing it up. I've never had it happen before though, and it hasn't happened again.
> 
> Not sure what it's all about.


It scared me! I sure didn't want to read 60 books, all underlined. But using those page buttons did something, just not sure why it happened in the first place.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gentle Reminder to all!

We're trying to keep this just postings of free books so it will be useful to new and old Kboard members! If you want to discuss one of the books, or have another comment, please start a new thread, sorry! Although if you've had a problem with a book edition that's been posted, that's of course relevant, as even free, who wants to have a bad version.

I'm going to go back in time and take out some of the chatty stuff, including my posts. We are ALL so chatty!  Some of you may notice your posting numbers go backwards, sorry.

Thanks!

Betsy with her moderator hat on:


----------



## CS

Posting this here as well.

Thought a few of you might be interested in this...



John Woodward (Amazon board) said:


> When I first got my Kindle I searched for a well-formatted Kindle version of the Bible. I ended up rolling my own. This is a link to a Sendspace page where the KJV can be downloaded:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/lmzn2k
> 
> Last summer I Kindlized a more modern translation, the "World English Bible." This is the Sendspace page for downloading:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ml9l6d
> 
> These are indexed by book and chapter. Each verse is tagged (you'll see it) for lookup using the Kindle search function.
> 
> Woody
> 
> LINK to original Amazon post


I downloaded both and added the World English version to my Kindle. It's not bad at all, and you can't beat the price - FREE!


----------



## Snapcat

Link to free pdf of Scott Sigler's 'Ancestor' (written by the author of 'Infected')

http://www.boingboing.net/2007/04/01/scott-siglers-ancest.html


----------



## Lee

Any Trekkies out there? Margaret Wander Bonanno has written several Star Trek and other novels. In 1990, Bonanno wrote and submitted her manuscript for what would have been her third Star Trek book, "Music of the Spheres". For various reasons Pocket Books had her manuscript almost completely rewritten by other authors and published it as "Probe", but with Bonanno still listed as the author.

Since then, Bonanno has made her original manuscript available, and it's been Kindle-ized at the Mobilread forums, so you can basically read a well-written Star Trek novel by a professional Star Trek author for free. Since the author is the copyright holder, it's legal. I've read it and it's great.

Here's the link:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12979


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great, thanks!  Love free books!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Me too!  Just downloaded it and sent it to my Kindle.  Thanks!!

Ann


----------



## Steph H

I posted this in another thread a few days ago and meant to add it here and forgot. Oops! Steven Brust, a well known scifi/fantasy author, wrote a fan-fic novel using the Firefly characters/universe (Firefly being a short-term, very-popular-with-geeks-but-didn't-do-well-in-the-ratings-so-got-canned-way-too-early TV series on Fox a few years ago, and also a movie was later made called Serenity). The timing I believe is after the series, but definitely before the movie. It's very good! I wish more novels, whether fan-fic or official, would come out... 

http://dreamcafe.com/firefly.html


----------



## marianneg

Thanks, Steph, I hadn't seen the other thread.  How much knowledge of the series is required to enjoy the book?


----------



## Chad Winters

Jeffrey A Carver is one of my favorite sci-fi authors (Star Rigger's Way, etc.) and has posted some free ebook versions of his novels at his website. This includes all 4 books of his newest series! (I think these are the first free ebooks that I actually donated money for anyway because I liked the author so much...)

http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm


----------



## ScottBooks

Amazon has another one: 









*Warning, this title contains the following: dark themes, graphic violence, language, gore, and a smattering of explicit sex.*

(There's already a thread devoted to it but I thought it should at least get a mention here.)


----------



## MikeD

Latest free book from TOR:

Click: The Buried Pyramid by Jane Lindskold



> Set in the Victorian age, The Buried Pyramid is, at the start, an archaeological suspense novel. Jenny Benet, a recently orphaned American who was raised in the Wild West before being "finished" in Boston, goes to Egypt with her uncle, Neville Hawthorne, a prominent British archaeologist. They're searching for the legendary Buried Pyramid, the tomb of the pharaoh Neferankhotep-who may also have been Moses the Lawgiver.
> 
> Discovering the tomb is not the end of their journey but only the beginning. In The Buried Pyramid, Jane Lindskold sends us on a marvelous ride through Ancient Egyptian myth, legend, and religion and leaves us enlightened and amazed. It remains my favorite of Jane's non-series novels, and I hope you will enjoy it as much as I did. *(You have to be a registered user of Tor.com, and logged in, in order to download this book.)*


----------



## cush

Thanks, MikeD.  Got it!


----------



## Toby

If it's free, I download them. I figure that I can always delete them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie just posted this about a free book; I'm adding it to the Free Book list

Betsy



Leslie said:


> *Farewell to the Master*
> 
> The 1951 movie "The Day The Earth Stood Still" was based on this short story. It was originally published in the October 1940 edition of the
> pulp sci-fi magazine "Astounding Science-Fiction." A new version of the movie is coming out in a couple of weeks, so folks might enjoy reading the original story.
> 
> Woody has made the story (which is out of copyright and in the public domain) available in a Kindle version. You can download it here. Once the file is on your computer, you can transfer with the USB cable or email it <name>@kindle.com
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## amacd

Kirstin said:


> I hope I'm not repeating something but I thought I'd post the sites that I found for downloading free books and people could add to it......
> 
> http://feedbooks.com/books/top?order=week
> 
> http://freekindlebooks.org/
> 
> http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> http://manybooks.net//
> 
> and for an annual fee (I've not tried it though)
> http://www.worldlibrary.net/


www.baenbooks.com has a free library with lots of SciFi books in it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We actually have a Free book thread in the Book Corner, stickied, people!

shaking head sadly.

What am I doing wrong?  Boohoo

 


Betsy


----------



## MonaSW

Blame it on free book excitement!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> A free PDF of the book, Dawnthief by James Barclay is being offered by a UK book site. Here's a description:
> 
> The Raven have fought together for years, six men carving out a living as swords for hire in the war that have torn Balaia apart, loyal only to themselves and their code. But when they agree to escort a Xesteskian mage on a secret mission they are pulled into a world of politics and ancients secrets. For the first time the Raven cannot even trust their own strength and prowess, for the first time their code is in doubt. How is it that they are fighting for one of the most evil colleges of magic known? Searching for the secret location of Dawnthief; a spell that could end the world? Aiming not to destroy it but to cast it.
> 
> Dawnthief is a fast paced epic about a band of all too human heroes.
> 
> Click here for the download. It's a PDF so you'll need to convert it for your Kindle. Either email it to <name>@kindle.com or use Mobipocket creator.
> 
> L


Thanks for this post!

Betsy


----------



## Essensia

These two are lots of fun and *free* at Feedbooks.


----------



## CS

A new short story from Tor.com:

*Geoff Ryman's "The Film-makers of Mars" tells a tale that appears to be about a "lost" silent-movie epic that can't possibly have been real...and winds up being a story about discovering the things you didn't know you wanted.*

Sounds really good. You can download it here in a variety of formats, including Kindle-friendly Mobipocket.

http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=story&id=8332


----------



## wally

I have a bunch of books from:
http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Books

Note that many (most? all?) require conversion from pdf or html. But they are free.

I also came across a few other sites with free books, but I'm reluctant to post them since the content doesn't seem to be authorized (e.g. sites with 7 books about a certain boy wizard).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

wally said:


> I have a bunch of books from:
> http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Books
> 
> Note that many (most? all?) require conversion from pdf or html. But they are free.
> 
> I also came across a few other sites with free books, but I'm reluctant to post them since the content doesn't seem to be authorized (e.g. sites with 7 books about a certain boy wizard).


Mobicreator converts html just fine. I'll check out that site.


----------



## CS

*The Prophet of Panamindorah*

"Corry showed up at the orphanage two years ago, unable to remember how he'd gotten there. He spoke a language no one recognized, and he was afraid of cars and planes and computers. Corry can remember snippets of another life, but no matter how hard he tries to remember, it just keeps slipping away. Then one day, he meets a fauness in an orange grove. She's from a world called Panamindorah, and he can understand her language. In addition, Corry can read a language that no one in Panamindorah has been able to read for three hundred years; has he really been gone that long? Now he must recover his lost memories and rebuild his life, because the person who tried to kill him once is about to try again."

Note from the author: I had a request recently for Kindle-compatible versions of these books, so I did some experimenting with Mobipocket Creator, and the results are available here. Since I don't have a Kindle, I can't fully test drive them. If anyone finds they don't work properly, let me know.


----------



## CS

A couple of short stories:

*Shade by Steven Gould*

This is set in the "Jumper" universe written by Gould and made into a motion picture starring Hayden Christensen and Jamie Bell. You can download it in a Kindle-ready Mobipocket format.

http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=story&id=4231

*In The Beginning by Lori Handeland*

This short story "kicks off a brand new series featuring Elizabeth Phoenix, a cop with extraordinary psychic powers who's hot on the trail of a ruthless murderer."

You need to sign up for her mailing list (free) to get a PDF file, which can then be converted to Kindle format.

http://us.macmillan.com/BookCustomPage.aspx?isbn=9780312949198&m_type=4&m_contentid=7349


----------



## CS

From the Tips, Tricks, and Useful Hints section of the board:

http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/

This is a great site with lots of interesting freebies. Not everything is free, but many are.

Another site from the same thread. All freebies.

http://findingfreeebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS, the blogspot has moved to a new location.

http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## pidgeon92

gertiekindle said:


> CS, the blogspot has moved to a new location.
> 
> http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/


Thanks, I have updated the other thread.....


----------



## CS

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*

This was posted in Bargains. Just placing it here as well since it's relevant. It will probably only be free for a week or so though, if past Amazon freebies are any indication.



SongbirdVB said:


> I don't know how to do links, but here's a free book that I hadn't seen before:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0015Z7VFG/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> 
> 
> Dori said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Me, Still by Maya Banks. Never heard of her before, but the price is right!
Click to expand...


----------



## tc

I look at the free book from Amazon, Love Me Still by Maya Banks. I decided to take a look at her website to see about other books that she writes. This is a sentence from her website about her.  Maya Banks is the author of contemporary romance, romantic suspense and erotic romance.  There is a warning in the production description on Amazon, Warning, this title contains the following:  References to m/f/m relationship. 

Just thought that some of you would like to know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tc said:


> I look at the free book from Amazon, Love Me Still by Maya Banks. I decided to take a look at her website to see about other books that she writes. This is a sentence from her website about her. Maya Banks is the author of contemporary romance, romantic suspense and erotic romance. There is a warning in the production description on Amazon, Warning, this title contains the following: References to m/f/m relationship.
> 
> Just thought that some of you would like to know.


I got it since it was free. It's about shape-shifting wolves. About a 45 minute read. I don't know if my copy didn't download fully, but it seemed awfully short. It ends Christmas night. Did anyone else get it?


----------



## Leslie

CS said:


> Yeah, same three dots for me.
> 
> Gertie, how do you know the freebie ends on Christmas night?


I read that sentence to mean that the story ends on Christmas night, not the free giveaway offer. LOL

Gertie, which is it?

L


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> I got it since it was free. It's about shape-shifting wolves. About a 45 minute read. I don't know if my copy didn't download fully, but it seemed awfully short. It ends Christmas night. Did anyone else get it?


I don't know....mate to two wolves? I'm not sure I can get into this....

The reviews over on Amazon seem to be completely screwed up. Not sure what book they are reviewing but I don't think it is this one!

L


----------



## Jesslyn

Sorry if this has already been posted, and I feel like an idiot because it had to be suggested to me....
Anyway, when browsing Kindle books on Amazon, change the sort to Price: Low to High.  Any free offerings by Amazon wind up at the top.  There seems to be a lot of self-published stuff there, so when done looking at the free or really cheap books,  I usually filter them again to 4 stars and higher.


----------



## sebat

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!
*











From Publishers Weekly
Starred Review. Furst's reputation as one of today's best writers, in any genre, is further solidified by this gripping historical thriller with echoes of Graham Greene, which opens in Paris in December 1938. Journalist Carlo Weisz, an expatriate Italian who's half Slav, is fighting the Mussolini regime by writing for the Paris-based underground opposition newspaper, the Liberazione. When agents of the OVRA, the Italian secret police, murder the Liberazione's editor in the arms of his mistress, Weisz assumes greater responsibility for keeping the paper running. OVRA also targets Weisz and his surviving colleagues, forcing him to scramble to stay alive while continuing his subversive work. Furst (Night Soldiers) excels at characterization, making even secondary figures such as shadowy presences from British intelligence and Nazi minders more than cartoon stereotypes. Through the exploits of his understated hero, Furst presents a potent portrait of Europe on the eve of WWII. (June)
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## CS

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*

Another freebie. This HAS been posted before, but NOT as an official Amazon Kindle download. The previous post was a PDF you had to convert yourself, which likely won't look as good as this version.











Three freebies in one week from Amazon! Is that some kind of record?


----------



## CS

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*



thejackylking said:


> You can also get Six bad things and a dangerous man for free. That will complete the series.


WOW! Yes, you can indeed.

**Dances happily**

Here are all of the Charlie Huston free book links in one convenient post.



















LOL. Charlie Huston now has the venerable distinction of being my most downloaded author on the Kindle. 

*EDIT:* Already Dead (no longer linked here) is NOT FREE! I saw $0.00 when it actually said $*8*.00. Time to cancel that.  (If I like the others, I'll re-buy it. Seems fair enough to me.)


----------



## thejackylking #884

Already dead is the start of a new series.  Last time I checked it was still $8.00 though.


----------



## CS

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*

MORE FREEBIES!!!!

Has Amazon gone NUTS?


----------



## CS

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*

AND... EVEN MORE!!!



















Credit to vshow on the Amazon board for somehow finding these.


----------



## CS

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*

And the downpour of freebies continues...











I think I've solved the mystery behind this floodgate of freebies: It looks like Random House is running a free book promotion for Kindle, Stanza, iPod/iPhone, etc. That's how I was able to find this one.

The authors listed are Alan Furst, Julie Garwood, Charlie Huston, David Liss, Laurie Notaro, Arthur Phillips and Simon Rich. We've gone through them all in this thread, so I think all of the possible freebies are covered. I could be wrong though, and I hope I am. The more freebies, the merrier.


----------



## tc

Murder List







by Julie Garwood is the 4th book in the Buchanan-Renard series.


----------



## Brian

Khabita said:


> I am especially excited about The Whiskey Rebels -- I had read the sample and it was on my to-buy list, and it's gotten such great reviews that I'm surprised that it's free!


Thanks for posting these links. I have to admit I purchased Whiskey Rebels several weeks ago but haven't gotten to it yet. I would have been disappointed if it was the only thing free but the plethora of freebies that popped up today made that pain go away.

Funny I had been thinking for the past few days "Where have all the Amazon freebies gone." They had been quiet the past few weeks (really it seemed since the Oprah show). Glad to see them back with freebies.


----------



## Mikuto

You know I wonder if the free books on amazon have anything to do with Random House's new promotion. 

"New York, NY - December 8, 2008 -- The Random House Publishing Group and Lexcycle, Inc., jointly announced today that Random House and Ballantine will be the first major book publishers to make full-length books available for free on iPhone through Lexcycle Stanza, the most popular electronic book reader for the Apple iPhone and iPod Touch.

This promotion will allow over 500,000 Stanza users to enjoy free eBooks from a varied list of authors including Alan Furst, Julie Garwood, Charlie Huston, David Liss, Laurie Notaro, Arthur Phillips and Simon Rich. The initial offerings will be drawn from each author's backlist and will include excerpts for any new hardcovers coming in 2009. Random House is providing links to retailers like Amazon, Barnes and Noble.com, Borders.com, Powells.com and IndieBound.org to encourage readers to purchase more books by these authors.

"A free eBook is a great way to sample a new writer, and help spread the word," says Charlie Huston, whose novels 'Caught Stealing', 'Six Bad Things', and 'A Dangerous Man' will all be available on Stanza. "Besides, it's good to give things away. They're books. We write them for people to read them."

Stanza users already have access to a public domain library which sees nearly 40,000 downloads a day.

"Stanza has clearly tapped into an audience that's hungry for content, and we're happy to modify our traditional marketing methods to make use of the new technology available to readers today," commented Avideh Bashirrad, Deputy Director of Marketing for Random House.

Neelan Choksi, Chief Operating Officer of Lexcycle, added, "We are thrilled to bring Stanza readers a sampling of the wealth of titles published by the Random House Publishing Group imprints. But this is just the tip of the iceberg: we look forward to extending this promotion to make even more free titles available."" 

Interesting that it's on Amazon as WELL as for the Stanza...


----------



## Brian

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wahoo! (In a couple days, I'll be pruning all of these celebratory comments, leaving only the free book postings behind, but it's ok to celebrate!)


Betsy,

Assuming that these won't be free forever, it might be a good idea to prune/ edit these links once they are no longer free, otherwise someone might one click themselves into a rather large charge.


----------



## Chad Winters

Free Scifi/Comedy....I haven't read it yet.
http://www.spacejock.com.au/Hal1Download.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a good thought, and I've been thinking about it, and if someone notifies me that something is no longer free, where I can find previous posts easily, I'll do it. I can't keep checking to see if books aren't free, sorry!
> 
> Betsy


As always, 'buyer beware'. Or, in this case, 'clicker beware'. Prices can change without notice; the links here take you to amazon. . .before clicking 'buy it now' be sure the price still says '$0.00'. Wear your reading glasses so you don't mistake 6's or 8;s for 0's 

ann


----------



## tc

Here is another freebie that I found











148 Reviews 
5 star: (22) 
4 star: (29) 
3 star: (30) 
2 star: (33) 
1 star: (34)

In Prague, Arthur Phillips's sparkling, Kundera-flavored debut, five young Americans converge in Budapest in the early 1990s. Most are there by chance, like businessman Charles Gabor, whose parents were Hungarian. But one of them, John Price, has the more novelistic motivation of lost love. He is following his older brother, Scott, intent on achieving an intimacy that Scott, a language teacher and health enthusiast, is just as intently trying to escape. The romantic hero of this unsentimental novel, John Price lives like an expatriate of the 1920s. He longs for experience (and more or less stumbles into a writing job for an English language paper), but even more so for the great, obliterating love that takes the form of the perky assistant Emily Oliver. Mark Payton, a scholar of nostalgia whose insights are touched with mysticism, seems often to speak for the author, even in his barely repressed desire for John Price. For who would not love the good and unaffected, in the confusion, opportunism, and irony that characterize fin-de-siècle Europe? Phillips's five seekers are like mirrors that reflect Budapest at different angles, and that imperfectly--but wonderfully--point toward the unattainable city: the glittering, distant Prague. --Regina Marler


----------



## chynared21

tc said:


> Murder List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Julie Garwood is the 4th book in the Buchanan-Renard series.


*Shoot...does anyone know if this can be read as a stand alone book? I usually like to start a series from the beginning... *


----------



## Suzanne

Wow, this is fantastic!  On those three Charlie Huston books, are they a trilogy? If so, does anyone know the proper order for them? Many thanks in advance! All these free books have made my day!


----------



## Suzanne

Thanks, Linda! I went & checked and the order is: 1) Caught Stealing; 2) Six Bad Things & 3) A Dangerous Man. I don't think those are the complete titles (I jotted them down quickly), but you have the general idea now.


----------



## CS

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a good thought, and I've been thinking about it, and if someone notifies me that something is no longer free, where I can find previous posts easily, I'll do it. I can't keep checking to see if books aren't free, sorry!
> 
> Betsy


I've made life easier for you. I've edited all of my recent freebie posts to include this disclaimer.

*LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*

If people still go 1-click crazy after seeing that in big, bold, block letters, they'll have only themselves to blame.


----------



## Jamjar

I just happened to check for free books today because it had been a bummer of a day.  I found out that my father is not doing very well but finding all the free book links has made it a better day.  Thanks for everyone who posted these free books because I would have been totally unaware that they existed.

Judy


----------



## bkworm8it

Jamjar said:


> I just happened to check for free books today because it had been a bummer of a day. I found out that my father is not doing very well but finding all the free book links has made it a better day. Thanks for everyone who posted these free books because I would have been totally unaware that they existed.
> 
> Judy


Judy, I'm sorry to hear about your father. I'll keep him in my prayers.

With all these free books my checkbook is doing the happy dance.... so is my kindle for that matter LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> *LIMITED TIME FREEBIE - MAKE SURE IT'S STILL FREE BEFORE YOU 1-CLICK!*


FWIW, I saw on another list that the freebies are good thru sometime in February. . .still a good idea to check the price before clicking!

Ann


----------



## CS

Jamjar said:


> I just happened to check for free books today because it had been a bummer of a day. I found out that my father is not doing very well but finding all the free book links has made it a better day. Thanks for everyone who posted these free books because I would have been totally unaware that they existed.
> 
> Judy


Judy, I'll definitely keep you and your father in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Steph H

chynared21 said:


> tc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Julie Garwood is the 4th book in the Buchanan-Renard series.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoot...does anyone know if this can be read as a stand alone book? I usually like to start a series from the beginning... *
Click to expand...

I don't know the answer to your question, not having read the books, but I did check tonight and discovered that the first 3 (as well as books 5 and 6) are all available on Kindle. Not free or cheapo bargain prices, but around the regular-ish $5-7 range each. But at least they're available.  The last one was written in 2006, so she may be done with that series. *shrugs*


----------



## tc

Steph H said:


> *Shoot...does anyone know if this can be read as a stand alone book? I usually like to start a series from the beginning... *


If I remember right _Murder List_ can be read as a stand alone. I think I am remembering that each one of that series has the common thread of the family but it really about one member at a time. Someone might remember differently, it has been several years since I read it.


----------



## BookishMom

chynared21 said:


> *Shoot...does anyone know if this can be read as a stand alone book? I usually like to start a series from the beginning... *


Yes, it can be read as a stand-alone easily. It's definitely not her best work by far. Historical romance is really her niche. Her latest one, however, is so badly written that people wonder who the ghost writer was. Definitely wasn't her.


----------



## BookishMom

Here's another "partial" freebie from Amazon:

*Secret Vampire* (Kindle Edition)
by L.J. Smith (Author)

*Product Description*
After the twilight comes THE NIGHT

Can't get enough vampires? Follow Twilight into the Night World! Download the first book in the New York Times bestselling Night World series, Secret Vampire.

Secret Vampire is the first in the Night World series of nine books, and the first book in the three-book bind-up Night World No. 1. Also available is Night World No. 2, containing the next three books in the series, and Night World No. 3 will be published in June 2009.

And, be on the lookout for the never before published tenth book in this amazing series which will be released in 2010!

_*This free sample is just a portion of the full title.* _ (Maybe this means it's longer than a sample chapter or two, but shorter than the whole book. I don't know.)

Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Vampire/dp/B001NGN278/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228933409&sr=1-10


----------



## Cat

I just d/l Secret Vampire, and I got all 16 chapters. I also checked the last page of the d/l and compared it to the last page of this link which is offering the entire book in pdf form http://www.simonsays.com/extras/pdfs/Night_World.pdf. It appears I got the entire book.

Here is the author on Amazon:

"Great news! I mean, really great news!
1:24 PM PST, December 2, 2008
This is from my website blog-but if you haven't seen it, then it's news.

The News

The truth is that I'm so overwhelmed by this that I can't even say it properly. But (deep breath) the best I can do is this: Simon & Schuster, the publishers of Night World, will be offering one FREE book download for four weeks ... and that book is Secret Vampire.

The E-book Details

So if you've never read Secret Vampire, this is your chance to try it free. ^^ If you did read it in the good old days, but can't remember a thing about it, this is your chance to refresh that memory. And if you're one of my wonderful, wonderful readers, who has collected all my books, in all their editions-well, here's a chance to complete your collection without spending a penny. Here's the link: http://www.simonsays.com/extras/pdfs/Night_World.p df"

And here is the link to her saying the above: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Vampire-Night-World-Book/dp/0671551337

Lastly, there is no dollar amount, so there's no way to buy it for a Kindle if one chose to get more than the sample, so I don't know why the site described it as a sample -unless everything I've jusrt posted is wrong. argh.


----------



## Steph H

I wonder if what the blurb about it being only a "portion" means is that it's only book 1 of the Night World omnibus shown in the picture on the Kindle link page, and not the full 3-book omnibus?  In any event, I had the Night World books 1-3 omnibus as a sample to check out further some day, so I'm grabbing the freebie.  Thanks for the posts, BookishMom and Cat!


----------



## sergirl

I haven't looked at the d/l copy from amazon yet, but the product details section on amazon states that the book is 752 pages, the pdf version link is only 243 pages. If what Cat says is true then I don't think it's the entire book.

From Amazon:
Product Details
Format: Kindle Edition 
File Size: 378 KB 
Print Length: 752 pages 
Publisher: Simon & Schuster (December 8, 200 
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services 
Language: English 
ASIN: B001NGN278


----------



## CS

Really odd if it's not the full book. Is there a second listing for the book that actually costs money? If not, I'm not sure what they're trying to accomplish with this.


----------



## Cat

I saw the page discrepency(sp??), too. I wondered about that, but the author was touting that the pdf was a full book freebie, so I dunno, peeps.


----------



## Steph H

Seriously folks, I think it's the difference between getting all of book 1 of the omnibus, versus getting the whole omnibus of 3 books that's pictured. If you look at this link:

http://www.amazon.com/Night-World-No-Daughters-Spellbinder/dp/B0017SWRA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228943933&sr=1-1

That's the Kindle version for the whole omnibus at $7.19. Same picture, same page number reference (752 pages), but it discusses all 3 books in the title and reviews. The $0.00 freebie has the title of only the first book in the subject line thingie.

That's my best guesstimate on the whole shebang, anyways. *shrugs*


----------



## chynared21

BookishMom said:


> Yes, it can be read as a stand-alone easily. It's definitely not her best work by far. Historical romance is really her niche. Her latest one, however, is so badly written that people wonder who the ghost writer was. Definitely wasn't her.


*Thanks Bookish and to all the others who answered my question *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the Amazon link:










Product Description, in part:

After the twilight comes THE NIGHT

Can't get enough vampires? Follow Twilight into the Night World! Download the first book in the New York Times bestselling Night World series, Secret Vampire.

Secret Vampire is the first in the Night World series of nine books, and the first book in the three-book bind-up Night World No.


----------



## marianneg

Steph H said:


> Seriously folks, I think it's the difference between getting all of book 1 of the omnibus, versus getting the whole omnibus of 3 books that's pictured. If you look at this link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Night-World-No-Daughters-Spellbinder/dp/B0017SWRA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228943933&sr=1-1
> 
> That's the Kindle version for the whole omnibus at $7.19. Same picture, same page number reference (752 pages), but it discusses all 3 books in the title and reviews. The $0.00 freebie has the title of only the first book in the subject line thingie.
> 
> That's my best guesstimate on the whole shebang, anyways. *shrugs*


I agree with this ^. I read Secret Vampire as a teen, and I skipped to the end of the freebie, and it's the full story. It's a "sample" of the Night World series.


----------



## sjc

Love me Still
Caught Stealing
Six Bad Things
A Dangerous Man
The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death 
Murder List


----------



## Jeff

Reminder: My free book offer will be ending on January 1st.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,532.msg11439.html#msg11439

...and yes, Cush, the prices will be going up too; thanks for the advice.


----------



## Wicked

sjc said:


> Love me Still
> Caught Stealing
> Six Bad Things
> A Dangerous Man
> The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death
> Murder List


I just grabbed some of these! Three from one author (Charlie Huston). Very cool. Also included is *Whiskey Rebels by David Liss.*


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/2008/12/12/ventus/

Karl Schroeder is releasing his well reviewed first Sci-fi novel "Ventus" for free.

I'm including the amazon link to the same for review purposes (its not in Kindle format on Amazon, but it is on the free page above)
http://www.amazon.com/Ventus-Karl-Schroeder/dp/0812576357/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229017165&sr=8-9

I have not read this book, but I have read his Sun of Suns book that was a free Tor ebook last year... It was very good and the sequels are on my to read list.


----------



## Lizzy

Chad Winters said:


> http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/2008/12/12/ventus/
> 
> Karl Schroeder is releasing his well reviewed first Sci-fi novel "Ventus" for free.
> 
> I'm including the amazon link to the same for review purposes (its not in Kindle format on Amazon, but it is on the free page above)
> http://www.amazon.com/Ventus-Karl-Schroeder/dp/0812576357/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229017165&sr=8-9
> 
> I have not read this book, but I have read his Sun of Suns book that was a free Tor ebook last year... It was very good and the sequels are on my to read list.


You can also download it right to your Kindle from Feedbooks. I got it awhile back but havent read it yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Apparently this author will be releasing a new book soon, so this one is free. . .

Ann

*NOTE TO MEMBERS: Soon after Ann posted this, the price was raised to $2.95; this book is NO LONGER free.*--Betsy


----------



## marianneg

There is also a free PDF of his first novel, A Bomb Built in Hell, available on the author's website:
http://www.vachss.com/downloads.html

Not sure if his books will be my cup of tea, but for free I'll try it.


----------



## ScottBooks

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Apparently this author will be releasing a new book soon, so this one is free. . .
> 
> Ann


I'm a big fan of the early "Burke" books (of which this is one). Baby Boy Burke was an orphan who was abused all of his early years. He turns to crime as a means of vengeance against society and all the people who have hurt him. The writing is fast and vicious. *There are graphic scenes of violence, sex and child abuse in every book.* While most of Burke's crimes are against other criminals; every book centers around a child molester. There is a special vocabulary that take some getting used to and until you are familiar with Burke's cohorts, it's hard to keep track of the characters. The upcoming release will be Burke's last book.

Andrew Vachhs has been a child abuse activist in NYC for many years. he also did a good Batman comic a few years back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Flood is still not free. If no one has any objection, in the wee hours tonight I'll delete the posts about it. If it pops up free again, please repost!

Betsy


----------



## koland

CS said:


> Damn. I hope this is some glitch and the book returns to its free status. Doesn't make much sense, especially when it was announced in the Kindle Daily. I wonder what happened.


I snagged it when it was free. The entire interview with Vachss also disappeared with the offer.


----------



## koland

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Flood is still not free. If no one has any objection, in the wee hours tonight I'll delete the posts about it. If it pops up free again, please repost!
> 
> Betsy


I'd prefer that you leave them up, or at least the initial report and one later on showing when it disappeared. After all, all the freebies disappear and you'd be forever deleting old posts when they do. This thread serves to remind people of how quickly the deals can disappear. Sony does the same thing, as they had one book free only a few hours earlier this week (this week, I was lucky and got it and this one -- some weeks I don't read the messages/blogs for a day and end up missing the free books).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can leave the original and modify it, but as a matter of fact, we've discussed that we want to remove books no longer free because of the "one-click" on Amazon--don't want people clicking something that's they think it's free only to find it's not.  Yes, you can cancel, but would rather not put people in that situation.

Betsy


----------



## koland

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can leave the original and modify it, but as a matter of fact, we've discussed that we want to remove books no longer free because of the "one-click" on Amazon--don't want people clicking something that's they think it's free only to find it's not. Yes, you can cancel, but would rather not put people in that situation.


Even with one-click, the links don't automatically buy the book - it takes you to the product page, where the prices are clearly shown. The same is true of all the bargain books - many have gone up in price from when they were originally posted, so you always have to double check the prices. At the worst, for those that don't look first, they still have seven days to return the book for a refund (unless you assume they not only can't bother to look at the price when ordering, but also don't read the receipt they get in email).

It's much more dangerous (to your pocketbook) to use the Buy Now option inside the Kindle, after getting a sample, as that method gives you no notice whatsoever of the cost of the book. On the web or viewing details on the Kindle all show the current price.


----------



## koland

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, we're trying to keep this particular thread fairly clean of anything but Free book postings, to make it more useful to members trying to find Free books.
> 
> I suspect the Flood was listed in error; it disappeared within a couple of hours, originally it was supposed to be free through Jan 3rd!


An error it may have been, but perhaps only in being listed early. There was an announcement in the Kindle blog, along with an interview of the author, plus the free price in the store. I suspect it may have been more of a publisher withdrawing permission, if the offer doesn't re-appear.

I do see the point on keeping the thread clean (and fully expect my comments to completely disappear. I just didn't realize that you'd be deleting all the old posts (after all, there are currently only 10 free books and by next month there may be none). New members to the board, then, won't learn of prior freebies (which are a big selling point for the Kindle, for those who join/read but haven't yet purchased a Kindle).


----------



## Jesslyn

More Free Books

Jumble Pie
a novel by Melanie Lynne Hauser
http://www.melanielynnehauser.com/JumblePie.html

http://kealanpatrickburke.com/Free_Fiction.htm
You will need to convert to .mobi or .prc. Download in .pdf/.doc


----------



## SophieD

I found a list of free Kindle books here: http://thekindlewarehouse.com/free-kindle-ebooks/

Some of these were mentioned in this thread already but some weren't.


----------



## Lizzy

Jesslyn said:


> More Free Books
> 
> Jumble Pie
> a novel by Melanie Lynne Hauser
> http://www.melanielynnehauser.com/JumblePie.html
> 
> http://kealanpatrickburke.com/Free_Fiction.htm
> You will need to convert to .mobi or .prc. Download in .pdf/.doc


I just picked up those second three. Thank you!


----------



## Cat

Jesslyn said:


> More Free Books
> 
> Jumble Pie
> a novel by Melanie Lynne Hauser
> http://www.melanielynnehauser.com/JumblePie.html
> 
> http://kealanpatrickburke.com/Free_Fiction.htm
> You will need to convert to .mobi or .prc. Download in .pdf/.doc


 I feel silly ...I can't figure out where on the page to click to get the book. It's all smushed together in Firefox but even on a clean IE page, I don't see where to click.


----------



## Jesslyn

Cat said:


> I feel silly ...I can't figure out where on the page to click to get the book. It's all smushed together in Firefox but even on a clean IE page, I don't see where to click.


The 1st link, Jumble pie, enter your email addy and the author will send.
The 2nd link, click on any of the book covers to download the pdf.


----------



## Cat

ohhhh,, I'll bet if I had read anything on the page instead of swinging my mouse around, I would have seen it told me that somewhere. Heh. Thanks. The second link I understood.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SophieD said:


> I found a list of free Kindle books here: http://thekindlewarehouse.com/free-kindle-ebooks/
> 
> Some of these were mentioned in this thread already but some weren't.


Thanks, Sophie, love free book!

Congratulations on your first post! When you get a chance, be sure to go over to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

koland said:


> An error it may have been, but perhaps only in being listed early. There was an announcement in the Kindle blog, along with an interview of the author, plus the free price in the store. I suspect it may have been more of a publisher withdrawing permission, if the offer doesn't re-appear.
> 
> I do see the point on keeping the thread clean (and fully expect my comments to completely disappear. I just didn't realize that you'd be deleting all the old posts (after all, there are currently only 10 free books and by next month there may be none). New members to the board, then, won't learn of prior freebies (which are a big selling point for the Kindle, for those who join/read but haven't yet purchased a Kindle).


Well, I don't think I said I'd be deleting ALL the old posts;  there's plenty of posts here about free books that will stay free; and there usually seems to be something free at any given time on Amazon, but I don't really see much point to tormenting people with all the free books they missed ages ago. 

At any rate, keep the comments coming, glad to have more active members!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I don't think I said I'd be deleting ALL the old posts;  there's plenty of posts here about free books that will stay free; and there usually seems to be something free at any given time on Amazon, but I don't really see much point to tormenting people with all the free books they missed ages ago.
> 
> At any rate, keep the comments coming, glad to have more active members!
> 
> Betsy


FWIW, I think it's o.k. to leave the posts announcing free books even if they are not any longer. Also be sure to leave the post that says they're not any longer. I think new folks will be able to figure it out. The only other solution would be to separate into a different thread for each new book and lock the thread when the book's no longer free, but that would be a ton of work and probably is not needed. I do agree that it's good to demonstrate to newcomers that free books come and go to encourage them to keep watching.

my opinion only, of course.

Ann


----------



## sebat

*Amazon Limited Time Free Book*


----------



## CS

sebat said:


> *Amazon Limited Time Free Book*


Thanks. I snagged it for the hell of it. 

I could see my nieces enjoying something like this, but now I'll be able to read it first to see if it's appropriate for their age group.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the heads up, gotta love those freebies!   I get all the freebies, you have nothing to lose. I have read several that I enjoyed, I am reading Caught Stealing now and it is good and was free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> FWIW, I think it's o.k. to leave the posts announcing free books even if they are not any longer. Also be sure to leave the post that says they're not any longer. I think new folks will be able to figure it out. The only other solution would be to separate into a different thread for each new book and lock the thread when the book's no longer free, but that would be a ton of work and probably is not needed. I do agree that it's good to demonstrate to newcomers that free books come and go to encourage them to keep watching.
> 
> my opinion only, of course.
> 
> Ann


I'll probably play it by ear; I'm not going to be in any rush to pull recently free books (though I couldn't see any point to leaving up a book that was only free for an hour or two). But I've had requests to pull expired freebies out and frankly I don't see a lot of point to leaving the really old ones in there. A few recent ones would be sufficient to give the idea that Amazon has free books.

Trying to keep this thread sort of lean and mean (not easy in this crowd!) because the freebies on Amazon aren't the only free books discussed here. People need to be able to find those posts. I go through and prune off-topic stuff pretty often and books that aren't free any longer are pretty much off topic by definition.


Betsy


----------



## CS

Just a suggestion that satisfies both parties:

Edit the original post to include a list of EVERY freebie Amazon.com has EVER offered (even if they're longer free - which should be noted, of course), plus a set of links to the other free sites (feedbooks.com, etc.). It'd also serve as a nice reference tool.

That way, the mods can feel free to delete later posts featuring books that are no longer free, so people aren't tricked into 1-clicking them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I ordered "private" just because it was free. I usually don't read these kind of books


----------



## marianneg

What if we separated the threads into amazon freebies (which come and go) and other freebies, which are generally around for much longer?  Then, Betsy could periodically un-sticky the amazon thread and let it sink into oblivion, and nobody would lose their post count


----------



## sebat

marianner said:


> What if we separated the threads into amazon freebies (which come and go) and other freebies, which are generally around for much longer? Then, Betsy could periodically un-sticky the amazon thread and let it sink into oblivion, and nobody would lose their post count


I don't really care about my post count but I like this idea. It would save Betsy a lot of time. Call it something like...Time Sensitive Free Books...un-sticky it and start a new thread every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## koland

Amazon isn't the only one to come and go -- Sony had one that disappeared within hours today, They still have Dancing with Werewolves: Delilah Street, Paranormal Investigator by Carole Nelson as free, currently. Books on Board currently has The Priest, the Pastor and the Rabbi, Editor Sam Warren and The Housewife Diaries, by Dominique LeSane at no cost - but only in DRM formats for the pc (most Adobe DE; the mobi version of one is 30 cents). However, since this is Kindleboards, I generally don't post any of this type of freebie here (they are not Kindle compatible). Harlequin also has a pile of freebies (mostly minis), but they are in DRM-mobi format (not kindle, unless you remove the DRM):

http://ebooks.eharlequin.com/

Bedfellows by Kristi Gold
Lainey Sims Kilgore has returned to her hometown to recover from a painful divorce. To take her mind off the past, she throws herself into opening her own lingerie and swimwear boutique, as well as managing her mother's mayoral campaign. When she learns her high school crush, Dr. Grant Morgan, is managing the opposing campaign of her mother's lifelong enemy, Cleatus Ringo, she convinces him to help her uncover the secret behind her mother's bitter rivalry with Ringo.

Cherokee Christmas by Sheri WhiteFeather
Traci Calhoun, the bright-spirited daughter of a pastor, believes in extending goodwill. But when her son, Parker, convinces her to visit the elusive Daniel Crow, she finds herself falling in love with a moody stranger-a man who needs to face his past and embrace the heritage he left behind.

Night Magic by Mia Zachary
Lauryn Meade is far too practical to believe in magic -- until a gorgeous genie offers to take her to the heights of sensual pleasure!

The Rancher and the Rose by Carolyn Zane
He wanted a stay-at-home wife; she wanted a high-powered career. What happens when these ex-lovers meet up again?

Speed Dating; Miniseries: Nascar by Nancy Warren
Dylan Hargreave thinks I'm an actress paid to pose as his girlfriend at a North Carolina society wedding. How did this happen to me, of all people? Kendall Clarke, award-winning actuary, the veritable shining star of number crunchers who, just hours ago, learned her responsible fiancé (sorry, ex-fiancé) called off our wedding because he'd gotten one of my colleagues pregnant. What are the odds?

Stolen by the Sheikh by Kate Walker
Lucy Mannion has traveled with her uncle to the desert kingdom of Dahman to negotiate some vital oil leases. But she awakens to find herself in a different place than she was the evening before -- and the prisoner of the arrogant Sheikh Hakim Bin Taimur Al Fulani.


----------



## Anne

sebat said:


> *Amazon Limited Time Free Book*


Thanks I got this one too.


----------



## koland

There are several free Doctor Who novels available at http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/ebooks/index.shtml. Note that not all of these are in Kindle formats (although they could be converted, but Human Nature and Nightshade do have mobi downloads (pick PDA on book page, then Mobi format to download).


----------



## CS

koland said:


> There are several free Doctor Who novels available at http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/ebooks/index.shtml. Note that not all of these are in Kindle formats (although they could be converted, but Human Nature and Nightshade do have mobi downloads (pick PDA on book page, then Mobi format to download).


Thanks! I have a friend who'll love these. I might check them out myself.


----------



## Mom of 4

Betsy,

FWIW, I would love an "Amazon Only" free book thread.  
Don't know why, but I just haven't felt the need to search out books from other sites.
The "one-click" is just too easy!

Theresa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lots of good ideas about handling the free book issue. Gotta leave for knee therapy but when I come back I'm going to move the "managing free books" posts into their own thread, leaving this for actual free book posts so we can further explore the managing aspect. Y'all have given me some ideas.

Betsy








_my Christmas moderator's hat_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lots of good ideas about handling the free book issue. Gotta leave for knee therapy but when I come back I'm going to move the "managing free books" posts into their own thread, leaving this for actual free book posts so we can further explore the managing aspect. Y'all have given me some ideas.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _my Christmas moderator's hat_


Luv the XMAS mod hat dahling, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _my Christmas moderator's hat_


Love the hat. Do you have curly toed elf shoes to match?

At one time we had elf ears. If I know where they were, I would ship them to you to complete your outfit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Sebat!

Don't need the elf ears, my ears are already pointed.



Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I can not take credit for this, LDB found it & I saw it posted under book club idea. I know many of us have this as a smaple and don't know how long it will be *free. * I one clicked mine and am thrilled!


----------



## Lee

koland said:


> There are several free Doctor Who novels available at http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/ebooks/index.shtml. Note that not all of these are in Kindle formats (although they could be converted, but Human Nature and Nightshade do have mobi downloads (pick PDA on book page, then Mobi format to download).


Just wanted to say thanks for these. I'm actually not a Dr. Who fan, I've seen just one or two episodes and never read the fiction. But I am a Trekkie, and I'm trying to keep my Kindle book costs down, so I decided to try them out. I looked them up on Amazon, and from the reviews it seems these two books (the ones available in prc format) are very highly regarded by Dr. Who fans.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the free Dr Who books, a recent big fan of Dr Who... downloaded the ones I could get as complete books, too impatient to do one page at a time!

BTW, I went to the Kindle Store to see what they had on Dr Who and they had this (among other things):










one of the reader reviews said:
Pretty good Paper doll design, but I completely destroyed my Kindle when I tried to cut it out.



Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the free Dr Who books, a recent big fan of Dr Who... downloaded the ones I could get as complete books, too impatient to do one page at a time!
> 
> BTW, I went to the Kindle Store to see what they had on Dr Who and they had this (among other things):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the reader reviews said:
> Pretty good Paper doll design, but I completely destroyed my Kindle when I tried to cut it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


>


My reaction exactly...

Any more free books lately? Anyone? Love those free books!

Betsy


----------



## wally

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My reaction exactly...
> 
> Any more free books lately? Anyone? Love those free books!
> 
> Betsy


Well, I just came across this over the weekend:
http://oreilly.com/openbook/index.html
As you can tell, I was looking for reference books rather than reading books.

Among them is this book:
http://www.archive.org/details/wholeinternet00krolmiss
Back then, the whole internet fit into one book! Now all of us can have the whole internet (circa 1992) on our kindles! Ah, the memories of when I would browse half the internet each evening, never able to finish since it kept growing.


----------



## Lizzy

wally said:


> Well, I just came across this over the weekend:
> http://oreilly.com/openbook/index.html
> As you can tell, I was looking for reference books rather than reading books.
> 
> Among them is this book:
> http://www.archive.org/details/wholeinternet00krolmiss
> Back then, the whole internet fit into one book! Now all of us can have the whole internet (circa 1992) on our kindles! Ah, the memories of when I would browse half the internet each evening, never able to finish since it kept growing.


I tried to do a website once and the domain name i picked was dead-end.st - The first sentence on the page was something like

This is a dead-end st. You have come to the end of the Internet. The only way out of here is by hitting your back button.

And you know what? Some people wrote me and actually believed it!! 

Edit: Yay im not a dr suse anymore!


----------



## Angela

Lizzy said:


> I tried to do a website once and the domain name i picked was dead-end.st - The first sentence on the page was something like
> 
> This is a dead-end st. You have come to the end of the Internet. The only way out of here is by hitting your back button.
> 
> And you know what? Some people wrote me and actually believed it!!
> 
> Edit: Yay im not a dr suse anymore!


Congrats Lizzy on 50 posts!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo Lizzy, no longer Dr Seuss!

Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Way to go Lizzy, congrats!!!


----------



## LDB

It would be cool if you could choose to keep a certain level designator once you get to it in case it's a favorite. For me it would be Conan-Doyle out of those I've seen and paid attention to. I guess the other option is to switch from posting to reading when you get to the last post in a category.


----------



## Lizzy

Thanks everybody!!!

BTW here is a new novel by Brandon Sanderson who wrote the Mistborn series.

http://www.brandonsanderson.com/portal/Warbreaker

Its a sci-fi fantasy type of book and its in .doc format so you'll have to convert it.


----------



## Leslie

Samhain Publishing is offering a Christmas special with lots of free books!

http://www.thesamhellion.com/ebooks.htm

These are all in PDF format so you'll have to convert them. Enjoy!

L


----------



## marianneg

Courtesy of the amazon boards:
http://girlebooks.com/

Looks like mostly classics that are free everywhere, but with nice covers and TOCs. Also looks like there may be a few more modern books. The site is geared toward promoting female authors.


----------



## SophieD

Here's a list of about 10 places where you can get free kindle books. There's a lot of different stuff here including Sci Fi, classics, and public domain stuff.


----------



## Lizzy

Baen has 3 more free ebooks they've just added.

Earthweb by Marc Stiegler

Starliner by David Drake

The Shadow of Saganami by David Weber

http://www.baen.com/library/defaultTitles.htm

I tried to give you the url for each book but it seems you cant. The only url that shows for each book is the one above.


----------



## pidgeon92

There was a link to this free e-book in a blog I read.... No idea if it's any good or not. It appears to be PDF only.

*Thriving on Less - Simplifying in a Tough Economy*


----------



## sherylb

Just saw this over on the Amazon forums:


----------



## Anne

sherylb said:


> Just saw this over on the Amazon forums:


Thanks I just downloaded it


----------



## jah

sherylb said:


> Just saw this over on the Amazon forums:


Thanks for the post, just download it.

Amazon has had a lot of free books these last few weeks, got loves those free books.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sherylb said:


> Just saw this over on the Amazon forums:


Warning: this title contains explicit male/male sex, intense violence, and graphic language (Just thought I'd put that in here)


----------



## katiekat1066

WHOOPS!  Thanks for the warning.

Katiekat


----------



## Anne

Thanks for the warining this book may not be for me


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> Thanks for the warining this book may not be for me


Yeah, that "intense violence" thing always puts me off.


----------



## CS

luvmy4brats said:


> Warning: this title contains explicit male/male sex, intense violence, and graphic language (Just thought I'd put that in here)


LOL. "Intense violence" and "graphic language" are pros in my book.


----------



## luvmy4brats

If I didn't share the account with my daughter, I probably wouldn't have noticed   I'm just not ready for her to read some things.


----------



## LDB

I do like the price but when I looked at the listing earlier and saw that I lost all interest. Good idea about having it posted so folks know before getting the book and can make an informed choice.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

luvmy4brats said:


> Warning: this title contains explicit male/male sex, intense violence, and graphic language (Just thought I'd put that in here)


-intense violence....can deal with it
-graphic language....could be worse than high school?
-explicit m/m sex. ....better hope a certain friend doesn't hear about that. my kindle would miraculously disappear


----------



## lailamar

New free book to add to your collection:
http://www.amazon.com/Oleander-House-City-Paranormal-Investigation/dp/B000R93CR2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230522224&sr=1-5


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Lailamar and Sherylb who've posted about the newest freebie.  Always good to hear about and them, and hear the warnings about the content; informed decisions are always good!

Betsy


----------



## Marci

Oooh, this is great.

Two of my favorite elements - romance & paranormal.

I've got it on my Kindle!

Marci


----------



## Susan B

Anne said:


> Thanks I got this one too.


Just a warning to those who liked this book. The first two books of the series is Kindleized but not the third. What a disappointment .Yes,I have clicked on the third book and requested it on Kindle and am searching for the email address of the publisher of the ebook,an imprint of Simon & Schuster, and still looking to contact the author.
(This book being "Private" by Kate Brian)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are three Charlie Hutton novels available for free. I have never read his work but I figured what the hey. It appears that the three are the first three in a series.









Six Bad Things: A Novel (Kindle Edition)

From Publishers Weekly
More than fulfilling the promise of Huston's 2004 debut, Caught Stealing, this remarkably assured hard-boiled caper has rapid-fire pacing, dead-on dialogue and a beleaguered protagonist who just can't get a break. Former minor league baseball player Hank Thompson barely escaped with his life at the end of Caught, making off with $4 million of the Russian mafia's money. Several years later, he's running a breakfast place in the Yucatan, down the shore from his secluded hut. When a Russian bounty hunter shows up asking questions, Hank Fed-Exes his bankroll to a friend in Las Vegas and sneaks north across the border. When not trying to kill him, two surf bum criminals convince him they're allies; as the book reaches its climax, Hank finds himself dodging a memorable cast of lowlifes, would-be mobsters and scammers. Huston takes care with Hank, making him funny and sympathetic (even as he reminds us that he has killed six people in New York), and giving even cardboard situations and slight exchanges charge. (One of the surfers on a pair of boots: "Kind of metallish for my taste, but [expletive] it, we're incognito, right?") This second installment of a planned trilogy will leave readers anxious for more. 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

From Booklist
*Starred Review* After 2004's exhilarating Caught Stealing--in which a regular schmo emerges from a bloody war between bad NYPD cops and Russian mobsters with $4.5 million in stolen cash, all because he agreed to watch a shady neighbor's cat--it's understandable that Hank Thompson just wants to fade away. Cat still in tow, Hank has built a beach hut in Mexico and finally stopped boozing. But his contact in the States warns him the heat's back on, and a young Russian backpacker shows up full of questions. Hank's ready to buy some peace, until threats against his family force him to make a desperate dash for California. There, he plunges into a kaleidoscope of violence spun by Mexican smugglers, Russian toughs, corporate thugs, Vegas drug dealers, and cops of every stripe. Even the guy who sells Hank a used car recognizes him from TV and tries to mete out some lucrative vigilante justice. Imagine The Blues Brothers as directed by Sam Peckinpah. But Hank demonstrates an almost-supernatural knack for survival, and one can't help but root for him even as he brings mayhem into the lives of family and friends. In this second entry of a promised trilogy, Huston also engineers one of the most dramatic protagonist personality changes ever seen in series crime fiction. Is he sure he wants to drop Hank after only three chapters? Frank Sennett
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved

See all Editorial Reviews









Caught Stealing (Kindle Edition)

From Publishers Weekly
There's no end to Hank Thompson's troubles. Once a star high school baseball player, he's now reduced to tending bar at a neighborhood dive on Manhattan's Lower East Side. During his long life-skid, Thompson has picked up a drinking problem, a pair of bad feet, lots of debt and little ambition. But for Thompson, hero of Huston's dark, hard-driving debut, the worst is still ahead. It begins when Thompson agrees to cat-sit for his neighbor, a dubious character named Russ. Within a few days, Thompson is ambushed by a pair of Russian thugs who beat him so badly he has to have a kidney removed. While he's recovering, he discovers a key tucked under the liner of the cat's carry box. This turns out to be a crucial bit of information, as he realizes when the Russians return, led this time by a dirty police detective, and demand to know what Russ left with Thompson besides his cat. When they're spooked by a fire alarm, Thompson escapes long enough to get his hands on the stash everyone's after: $4.5 million in cash. But of course, his troubles aren't over. Bodies pile up at a dizzying rate but the mayhem is riveting, despite a few credibility gaps. Huston shows a masterful command of first-person narration, deftly chronicling Thompson's gradual slide from victim to avenger ("I'm tellin' you, Hank, watchin' you, it's like watchin' a egg get all hard-boiled. No sh**"). The story moves with the speed of the best chase novels, and Thompson possesses a self-deprecating spirit that will keep readers rooting for him even as he edges closer to the point of no return.
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

From Booklist
*Starred Review* This engaging debut novel delivers fresh, jazzy riffs on the innocent-man-stumbling-into-jeopardy genre. Having fled California for New York City after an injury cut short his promising baseball career, Hank Thompson settles into an aimless life as an alcoholic bartender. Still, Hank prides himself on making Manhattan a bit more hospitable by helping his friends, so how can he refuse when a neighbor asks him to cat-sit? One lost kidney later, Hank realizes that an Elmore Leonardesque collection of Russian mobsters, short-fused cons, and renegade cops will snuff out all 10 lives he and the cat share between them if that's what it takes to find the not-so-good neighbor. His dull wits sharpened by pain and fear, Hank must keep one bum foot out of the grave long enough to figure out what the bad guys are looking for--and how to give it up safely. With a mania familiar to baseball die-hards, Hank keeps an eye on the playoff-contending San Francisco Giants even as he makes several potentially game-ending errors of his own. This polished debut promises a bright future for Huston and definitely belongs on every Elmore Leonard fan's to-read list. One note of caution: Lovers of mystery-solving felines should place paws over eyes during the hair-raising cat torture scene. Frank Sennett
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved











A Dangerous Man: A Novel (Kindle Edition)

From Publishers Weekly
Huston doesn't let his battered, tormented protagonist rest for one moment in the exciting final volume of his trilogy featuring Henry "Hank" Thompson, now an unwilling hit man for David Dolokhov, the Russian mobster whose $4 million he stole (and lost) in 2005's Six Bad Things. With a botched plastic surgery job that's left him disfigured and in chronic pain, Hank is only able to deal with his nightmares about the people he's killed with handfuls of prescription painkillers. He's on the verge of slipping under when Dolokhov assigns him to protect Miguel Arenas, a rising young baseball star and gambling addict who also owes the Russian a big chunk of change. Hank is forced to confront his own past as a former minor league player as his bodyguard gig takes him to New York, where his misadventures began. While the book drags a bit in the middle, the pace picks up toward the end as Hank finds himself once again doing what he does best, running for his life. (Sept.) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

From Booklist
Hank Thompson comes full circle in this fitting end to a mayhem-packed trilogy (Caught Stealing, 2004, and Six Bad Things, 2005) that also packs a potent emotional punch. The young man who lost his chance at a baseball career in an auto accident that killed his best friend has descended into Fat Elvis mode, digging pills out of the carpet of his Vegas flop when he is not killing reprobates for a Russian mobster who holds the lives of Hank's parents in his hands. But when he is ordered to babysit a Mets phenom with a gambling problem so bad he'll bet on which guy at the casino urinals will finish first, Hank's penchant for doing the right thing in the wrong way sets into motion a series of very bad events. He may fumble around, but when his life's on the line, Hank becomes a virtuoso killing machine. It's like when Sundance shoots at that rock in Bolivia: he is better when he moves. The satisfying story moves right along with him, leaving fans glad they still have Huston's other series antihero--vampire detective Joe Pitt--to kick around. Frank Sennett
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved

_--added pictures and Kindleboards affiliate links. Betsy_


----------



## wi4

I checked, but I don't think anyone has mentioned archive.org yet. They are the host for several library digital archives. Currently, the American Libraries group has over 750,000 titles. These are all out of copyright & old. I've tried downloading the text file & it works great on the kindle, with a few format issues. I haven't succeeded in converting a pdf yet, either through stanza or amazon's service. All are also viewable online in various flip book formats.

Enjoy
http://www.archive.org/details/texts

This is my first post...i'm off to the introduction thread...
wi4


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

wi4 said:


> I checked, but I don't think anyone has mentioned archive.org yet. They are the host for several library digital archives. Currently, the American Libraries group has over 750,000 titles. These are all out of copyright & old. I've tried downloading the text file & it works great on the kindle, with a few format issues. I haven't succeeded in converting a pdf yet, either through stanza or amazon's service. All are also viewable online in various flip book formats.
> 
> Enjoy
> http://www.archive.org/details/texts
> 
> This is my first post...i'm off to the introduction thread...
> wi4


Congrats on your first post wi4 and thanks for going on over to make an intorduction.  You will receive a warm welcome.

Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks for the assist Betsy. Most boards I post on do not allow graphics so I don't really work with pictures. What is a kindleboard affiliate link?


----------



## pidgeon92

ProfCrash said:


> Thanks for the assist Betsy. Most boards I post on do not allow graphics so I don't really work with pictures. What is a kindleboard affiliate link?


You can create picture links to items at Amazon. Kindleboards gets a small portion of what gets purchased via a link, which funds this site. Instructions are here:

 
Posting text (and a bookcover picture) that links to the Kindle Store 

and here:

Updated Link-Maker


----------



## auntmarge

wi4 said:


> I checked, but I don't think anyone has mentioned archive.org yet. They are the host for several library digital archives. Currently, the American Libraries group has over 750,000 titles. These are all out of copyright & old. I've tried downloading the text file & it works great on the kindle, with a few format issues. I haven't succeeded in converting a pdf yet, either through stanza or amazon's service. All are also viewable online in various flip book formats.
> 
> Enjoy
> http://www.archive.org/details/texts
> 
> This is my first post...i'm off to the introduction thread...
> wi4


Hi wi4,

I've run into archive.org a number of times searching for genealogical information. I hadn't thought to look there for things to read but will now. Thanks!


----------



## Anju 

Welcome Wi4 - my next stop!

Glad to have you here and if you have all this wonderful information, keep posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As I did in Bargain Books, and as I've done here, I'm going to split out the older Free Books into their own "unstickied" thread and start a new one each month.  The latest will be stickied, the others won't.  This was suggested here earlier when we were discussing how to handle no-longer-free books, and I think it's a good idea.  So the new thread will be Free Books--January 2009!

Betsy


----------

